# Fire at the Beach :)



## Motomaggot (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a Touch and I'm looking to upgrade.  How tough is it to read on the Fire in sun light?  I can keep both but I load my books via Calibre and I dont know if they will sync from one to the other unless I install them via Amazon download.  

Regards,

matthew


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Very difficult as the screen is backlit.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

I"ve read on the beach by maxing the brightness and keeping the Fire in the shade but it is a strain. The touch on the other hand excels in the sun.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a fire and a touch. We have lake property and I read on the dock on the sun all the time. We tried taking the fire for DH to read and it just wasn't worth it. Even in the shade he had problems with the glare.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slkissinger (Jul 29, 2010)

Conclusion:  keep both.  

I almost never read books on the Fire; it is too much glare.  Even in the house I'll put down the Fire and go get the eInk kindle to read; even if I have the Fire already in hand.


----------

